

Pure CSS Viking Shield  - lukyvj
http://codepen.io/LukyVj/pen/wjagv
Inspired by a Dribbble shot from @axel_herrmann
(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dribbble.com&#x2F;shots&#x2F;1237975-Viking-Essentials-Gold-Edition)<p>It uses css only and may not be perfect on IE.
======
kevinatari
Awesome!

